# Ct can bonding and grounding



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

How is the gutter bonded?


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Well you can start with *Article 250.96. *Now it's unclear where the gutter is via your
description (to me) in reference to the service conducts, but most of *250.90,* *250,92* 
and on can cover that.


----------



## Sparky702 (1 mo ago)

backstay said:


> How is the gutter bonded?


 The gutter isn't bonded because no splicing in The gutter just used as a raceway but it is the conduits are grounded from the disconnect side just not the gutter side. And no concentric knock outs I punched the holes my self


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Sparky702 said:


> The gutter isn't bonded because no splicing in The gutter just used as a raceway but it is the conduits are grounded from the disconnect side just not the gutter side. And no concentric knock outs I punched the holes my self


All meter enclosures must be bonded if they are part of the electrical system whether there are splices or not. AFAIK


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

all electrical metallic parts that could accidentally become energized must be bonded ... NEC
you leave something unbonded and you will fail inspection if he looks
including all metal conduits and nipples


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

Check the utility company requirements. Here we have their Red Book which shows bonding bushings all over and their inspectors check for them. Sometimes under certain conditions the lock nuts in the gutter alone will not carry a ground fault. I have seen where a truck hit and shorted out the feeders and the lockouts on the gutter blew apart before the 1200 amp breaker tripped. Steel connector and lockouts or the cheap die-cast type?


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

250.92

Enhanced content

Standard locknuts, sealing locknuts, and metal bushings are not acceptable as the sole means for bonding a raceway or cable to an enclosure on the line side of the service disconnecting means. For concentric, eccentric, or oversized knockouts, electrical continuity must be ensured through the use of a supply-side bonding jumper that connects the raceway to the enclosure. If these knockouts were in service enclosures, they would impede the bonding connections. Bonding jumpers are required in those situations. They would also be required if reducing washers are used to provide a suitable path for the high level of ground-fault current that is available on the line side of the service disconnecting means.


----------



## Sparky702 (1 mo ago)

Thanks all ya I had no trouble with the inspection.


----------



## hornetd (Oct 30, 2014)

Can anyone educate me on whether chase nipples with a bonding bushing on them are acceptable or would the inspector fail it for some real reason? A couple of jobs I was doing control or fire alarm work on were ordered "corrected" because a chase nipple couldn't take a bonding bushing on *both* sides. That never made sense to me. Bond the conduit were it enters the trough, through a lay in lug in the trough, to the threaded end of the chase nipple and on into the terminals in the equipment enclosures. Were, pray tell, is the discontinuity in the conductive pathway. I just don't see it. 

Tom Horne


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

hornetd said:


> Can anyone educate me on whether chase nipples with a bonding bushing on them are acceptable or would the inspector fail it for some real reason? A couple of jobs I was doing control or fire alarm work on were ordered "corrected" because a chase nipple couldn't take a bonding bushing on *both* sides. That never made sense to me. Bond the conduit were it enters the trough, through a lay in lug in the trough, to the threaded end of the chase nipple and on into the terminals in the equipment enclosures. Were, pray tell, is the discontinuity in the conductive pathway. I just don't see it.
> 
> Tom Horne


A chase nipple on the one side cannot bite into the metal as a lock does. You need lock nuts on both sides of each box or enclosure.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

hornetd said:


> Can anyone educate me on whether chase nipples with a bonding bushing on them are acceptable or would the inspector fail it for some real reason? A couple of jobs I was doing control or fire alarm work on were ordered "corrected" because a chase nipple couldn't take a bonding bushing on *both* sides. That never made sense to me. Bond the conduit were it enters the trough, through a lay in lug in the trough, to the threaded end of the chase nipple and on into the terminals in the equipment enclosures. Were, pray tell, is the discontinuity in the conductive pathway. I just don't see it.
> 
> Tom Horne


The inspector failed your FA work because of not using bonding bushings? Or you’re doing a FA job and the EC was turned down for not using them?


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

If I put a bonding bushing on a chase nipple, my inspector would drive me to a doctor to have me checked out.


----------

